# Traveling and Camping in Florida



## 5thWheeler (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with traveling and camping in central and south Florida?  Is it difficult to find campgrounds that have availability without reserving far in advance?  Do they offer monthly rates? Any other information that you have would be appreciated.

Thanks,

5thWheeler


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 24, 2012)

5th wheeler just google RV parks in in the area of Florida you are looking to live for the winter. I am sure they will have something you might be interresting in


----------



## vanole (Nov 24, 2012)

5thwheeler,

I'm presently in a muni park in SW Miami.  Monthly rental is $565 full hookup.  It is tough to get in but their are openings.  If you want more info feel free to PM me.


----------



## AnneDick (Nov 26, 2012)

I have recently visited to International RV park and camp ground, Daytona Beach, FL. I think its nearly 1500 sq. ft accommodating for the vehicles, this may be very helpful for you to enjoy. Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## 5thWheeler (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank for replying, I will try googling and see what comes up.

5thwheeler


----------



## 5thWheeler (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.  What is the name of the muni park that you are staying in?  In the research that I have done thus far it appears that many of the RV parks in Florida are a combination of permanent sites with modular or mobile homes and then a section for campers.  Is this true of the park that you are in?

5thWheeler


----------

